# Roccat Vulcan 120 AIMO Taste tut nicht richtig



## Markus007 (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

meine im Dezember 2018 gekaufte Roccat Vulcan 120 AIMO macht Probleme:

Die große Plus-Taste  rechts am Nummern-Block gibt kein "+" mehr von sich.
Die Hardware der Taste müsste eigentlich ok sein, da sie, wenn man die Tastentöne aktiviert, beim Betätigen einen Ton erzeugt.

Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel beim Taschenrechner oder in Notepad ein Plus möchte, ist es als würde die Taste gar nicht gedrückt.

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Tastatur irgendwie verkonfiguriert ist und man das irgendwo wieder geradebiegen kann.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Hubacca (8. Februar 2019)

Schon Roccat Swarm installiert und die Tastenbelegung überprüft ?


----------



## nug4t (10. März 2019)

glaube du hast den gaming Modus angemacht,  hatte das auch..    Zur not kurz neu installieren


----------

